# Mr Neale



## Mr Neale (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello there

i have a Barista Touch. There is no water whatsoever coming from the head, hot water or wand (few drips from latter). I have just inherited it and suspect it's not been descaled for some time -is this the issue?

if I try to run either hot water or descale or cleaning cycle the programme starts and then constantly pauses. Any clues? It is sounding like this needs a repair.

thanks


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like the same problem as in this thread


----------



## Mr Neale (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks! Will take a look


----------

